# Period Woes.



## 20829 (Oct 5, 2005)

Does anyone else find that they have much more gas during their period? I also get the sensation of needing to have a BM more frequently but, I don't actually go. I just sit on the toliet. Before I had IBS i always would have to have a bm more frequently during my period but not all this gas or false alarms with the bms. I am getting pretty frustrated with my unpredictable body.I also was wondering if I could have endometriosis. I had both a regular ultrasound and vaginal ultrasound and all they found was a small amount of fluid. The doctors said that was normal.My periods are as heavy now that I am on birth control but before I was on birthcontrol they were out of control! I would have so much clotted blood discharge. Like pieces that were 3-4 inches long and 2-3 wide. And sometimes my periods would last for weeks. I would get these pricing pains in my rectum area too when i sat. (yeah I know it sounds gross!)With the birth control the heaviness and rectum pain has gone away. But, i was wondering if birth control could just be masking endometriosis.


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi SillyTummy and welcome to the board!Yes, I have those same symptoms. I always know when I am about to start because of them. I don't really have any advice to give, except to say stay near a restroom during that time. At least you know you are not alone!I have always had heavy and prolonged menses, and actually had to have an endometrial ablation in July. Birth control pills make me vomit, so that was not an option for me. You might ask your doctor about doing a diagnostic hysteroscopy to get a better look inside of your uterus. Take care and hang in there.Valerieedited for spelling


----------



## 20829 (Oct 5, 2005)

My Dr. did suggest a laporoscopy before I had the IBS diagnosis. But, she didn't seem very concerned. I think she pretty much thinks I have GI problems. But, of course I worry all the dr's are wrong! I just want a miracle cure.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I got checked for endo a few years ago cause every period I get that rectum pain (just awful) and explosive D for at least a week for the duration of my period. I'm not particularly heavy (in fact my GP says I'm light) but the agony of my periods makes me long for menopause! (not likely at 27). I think you should get checked for it but don't pin your hopes on having it and getting a cure. I did and I was devastated when it all came back normal.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

hmm i never got tested for endo maybe i should... i always had heavy periods my mom had hysterectomy mostly due to prolase though but i had heavy periods and alwayts lose clots since the begining i used to get sent home from school once a month and the dc gave me some weird tablets then wheni was 15 they agreed to puut me on the pills... i have always had D on my period tho now i tend to get C a day or two before then D... im only 20. does get painful but thats all im used too


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Silly TummyI also had sharp piercing pains during my period. Had them my whole life until recently. Finally, I asked my gyn about it and asked her if it could just be bad gas pains. I explained by bowel situation and she told me it certainly could be connected. Well, about 6 months ago I started taking DA IBS. Besides helping me with ibs - d, it also stopped those gas pains. Now, this might not work with you, but for me it was wonderful.Just something to throw out for you to consider.


----------

